# Le prix des iphones



## ungars (26 Mai 2021)

Moi qui croyait les prix imposés par Apple, je ne comprend pas ces écarts 

Sur le site d'Apple, on ne trouve plus que les 12 et 12 mini. Le 12 blanc en 128 Go est à 909 euros 








						Acheter un iPhone 12
					

Faites reprendre un appareil et obtenez un crédit pour un iPhone 12. Mensualités possibles. La livraison est gratuite.



					www.apple.com
				




Sur le site d'Orange, même prix :





						Apple iPhone 12 Blanc 128 Go - Détails et prix du mobile
					

Achetez votre nouveau téléphone Apple iPhone 12 Blanc 128 Go et profitez d'avantages !




					m.boutique.orange.fr
				



(mais on y trouve les autres 12 : pro et pro max...)

Sur le site d'Auchan, le blanc n'étant pas disponible, j'ai sélectionné le noir :
https://www.auchan.fr/apple-iphone-12-noir-128-go-/p-c1344042 : 899 euros.

Le site de SFR https://www.sfr.fr/ ne fonctionne plus avec SAFARI...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

L'écart de tarif est très faible


----------



## daffyb (26 Mai 2021)

ungars a dit:


> Sur le site d'Apple, on ne trouve plus que les 12 et 12 mini. Le 12 blanc en 128 Go est à 909 euros


Tu n'as pas du bien regarder


----------



## daffyb (26 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'écart de tarif est très faible


Tout à fait et pour "économiser" 10 balles (1%) !! Il vaut mieux le prendre chez Apple pour la garantie de 24 mois simplifiée.


----------



## ungars (26 Mai 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Tu n'as pas du bien regarder


Oui en effet ! Je me disais aussi...

Bizarre : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/buy-iphone/iphone-12 : 959 euros, plus 909...


----------



## NestorK (27 Mai 2021)

ungars a dit:


> Oui en effet ! Je me disais aussi...
> 
> Bizarre : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/buy-iphone/iphone-12 : 959 euros, plus 909...


Je comprends pas grand chose à ton message, ni à tes liens où à ce thread d'ailleurs.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mai 2021)

Le lien SFR avec Safari il va bien : https://www.sfr.fr/?awc=7315_162212...&idaff=Macgeneration&sfrcpid=t3_awin_deeplink


----------

